# manx and blacks



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Here are some of my manx and black mice.


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

The blacks are stunning Jack


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks!  They're the best (in terms of color) in this country, but the ones in the UK put these to shame!


----------



## mouser (Dec 24, 2010)

Like mouse shaped black holes.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm liking the blacks.The manx are not to my taste but it's good to see some pictures of them.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks. The manx are only mediocre in type, but I hope to improve that in the next couple years. The ones I have are partially-tailed, which is ok for breeding (they can still produce tailless offspring) but you couldn't really show it as manx.


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

i love your blacks, keep the pics coming


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Great to see some manx pics! So how does it actually works with the manx gene, can the mice throw tailless pups or do you have to select for the shortest tails?

Your blacks look stunning  Just curious but which generation is this since your import? And are they purely "import bred" or of mixed US/EUR origin?


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

It is my understanding that partially tailed manx will throw tailless manx and tailless manx will throw partially tailed manx....it is fairly random.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Does one of those blacks have a white tail tip? I see it in two of the photos.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

no, that's actually a continuation of their tail shadow (picture shot from above), where they were keeping their balance.

I put them on a towel rod to show that manx can keep their balance, and I just continued with the blacks.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Stina said:


> It is my understanding that partially tailed manx will throw tailless manx and tailless manx will throw partially tailed manx....it is fairly random.


Yep, this is right. Expression of manx varies, even in the same litter.


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Rhasputin said:


> Does one of those blacks have a white tail tip? I see it in two of the photos.


Looks like it but could be the lighting...can't imagine Jack posting pics of his black mice with white tail tips.... :lol:

That would be an advantage of manx mice....never have to deal with white tail tips.....


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

SiamMeece said:


> Rhasputin said:
> 
> 
> > Does one of those blacks have a white tail tip? I see it in two of the photos.
> ...


That's a really good point! lol

I have never seen white tail tips in these black mice, although I do get pink toes and sometimes noses with not as much pigment as I'd like, but that always comes through after they're adults and have molted (which is why I think it is related to carrying Siamese).


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Shadows! That makes sense!


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

loving the blacks and the manx, i really like the very different varieties


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Jack,

nice pics! You know my opinion about Manx, so I do not start the discussions again.









A little bit off-topic: Did someone in the US already start to take the chance to transfer pheomelanine enhancing factors to other varities, eg tan, since dark red Ay is available for you now?
Just curious...

Best regards, Roland


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes, Jessica D in Kentucky (who hasn't posted in forever) has cinnamons using them for tan, and Tiny Heart Mousery is also coming to get some for better tans, too. Jenny (WNT) has some, and Christina (Stina) has some descendants from them. So does Amy (whose screen name I always forget). I also offered them as a gesture of goodwill to Robin (CMM) and her friends, but they refused. The next time I meet up with Christine Fogu, I'm gonna ask her whether she wants some or not, too, but her tans are already nice.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Rhasputin said:


> Shadows! That makes sense!


Yeah. I looked at them on my laptop and you can't see as well as you can on this computer (which is Kadee's and has a ridiculously nice screen). My bad. To be truthful, my heart sunk when I read that they might have had white tail tips and I somehow hadn't noticed! :lol:


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Jack, the other advantage to manx (besides no white tips...which I also hadn't thought about...lol) is not having to worry as much about tail set/length/diameter...making it easier to work on the other aspects of type 

Jack I do have one little A^y girl  ...along with cinnamons descendant from the A^y's. I am using them redden e/e for sex linked brindles 

I'll be seeing Christine next week!...she's coming to get the mice I picked up for her at the ECMA show.

I love that your heart sank at the mention of tail tips when you KNOOOOW you would have seen them...you tail tip nazi you!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Stina said:


> I love that your heart sank at the mention of tail tips when you KNOOOOW you would have seen them...you tail tip nazi you!


This is the best compliment I've received in a long time. I love it. Hehe...


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

hehehe :loveyou


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

:love1


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

any one with an opinion on the ethics can express it here viewtopic.php?f=26&t=5690&p=51944#p51944

or on one of the other discussions involving manx.It's a recognised variety in the U.S.A and fanciers should be free to post pictures of their mice with out having to justify their choice of variety every time.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Thank you, Sarah. I really appreciate that. 

It's also bred not infrequently in Australia, if I'm not mistaken (though the inheritance is different).


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

we have recessive non lethal manx here, very lucky and not uncommon, it produces true taillessness. i always think ure mice are superb, we don't have extreme non agouti here


----------

